# Deer and Turkey Expo



## ChachiSnips (May 4, 2005)

anyone ever been? in Columbus today, tomorrow and sunday. thinking about headin over tomorrow while i'm killing time before graduation on sunday. is it worth it?


----------



## FishinDawg (Mar 9, 2005)

Was there a few years ago, and it's more than worth it, alot of booths, found some new items for hunting, and met alot of nice people. 

If you have a chance to go, go,


----------



## DaleM (Apr 5, 2004)

Great show indeed. Well worth it if your a hunter of any kind. One of the better hunting shows all year. I'll be there Saturday wearing my Camo OGF hat so look hard for me as I'll be "hiding" behind the camo. :!


----------



## jiggin'fool (Dec 18, 2005)

It is a very good show with 4 areas for seminars.... lots of seminars lots of people eager to help you with lots of info! alot better than the I-X center sportsman show! not to mention all the mounts people bring in! nice show! I too will be wearing my camo OGF hat!


----------



## rossdeerhunter (Nov 6, 2006)

yeah its a great show to go to i went up there today to drop my mount off to get it scored and displayed. well worth the time to go up.


----------



## ChachiSnips (May 4, 2005)

thanks for the replys. i'll be there in the morning through lunch with my dad and a guy we hunt with.


----------



## jiggin'fool (Dec 18, 2005)

if you see guys with OGF gear on stop em and say hi!!!! love to meet anyone from here!


----------



## DaleM (Apr 5, 2004)

I know one you'll be talking to 
I should be there around 11:00 or so. See you tomorrow.


----------



## DaleM (Apr 5, 2004)

Jiggin' glad to meet you after all this time. You did good buddy. The look on your Dad's face was worth a million dollars. Does he believe it's really his yet?  
Your a good son that showed today. made me feel good seeing your Dad. What a nice thing to do. 
Hope you got back in there and found the other guys. Man was that place packed!!

Thanks Carl for the tickets. That show was bigger than I ever remembered it to be.


----------



## jiggin'fool (Dec 18, 2005)

Nice meeting you too Dale! And you are right about the look on his face! I think he was still shocked when we got home! It was definately worth it just for the look on his face! and yeah he actually put it with "HIS" stuff so I think he knows its his! and yeah we found those guys over by the food.... we didn't stay much longer either I went back to the chestnut ridge turkey call to pick up a few more things and then we left! should have heard him telling the story of how he got that bow to everyone lastnight! it was awesome!

Thanks again Carl for those tickets, lots of stuff there and some good deals on stuff! Tons of people too! still a good show!


----------

